
Foursquare’s Value Will Be Cut by More Than Half in a New Funding Round - jackgavigan
http://recode.net/2015/12/22/foursquares-value-will-be-cut-by-more-than-half-in-a-new-funding-round/
======
djsumdog
I started using their swarm app again recently. It has a fraction of its
previous user base. It's kinda sad. They've added good features and it would
be more fun if all my original friends still played.

